
Campaign to stop Google and Facebook destroying journalism - mudil
http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/press-gazette-launches-duopoly-campaign-to-stop-google-and-facebook-destroying-journalism/
======
mudil
In the space of a decade the share of the UK advertising market going to UK
regional and national newspapers has declined from nearly a half to little
more than 10 per cent.

Money which had been spent on journalists holding those in power to account,
particularly at a local level, has been transferred to two US-owned digital
platforms which exist purely to exploit content rather than create it.

